# Conversation and Fun > Just Conversation >  Don't judge a book by the cover

## obxeyeguy

I saw this on another board.  

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9lp0IWv8QZY

----------


## bob_f_aboc

> i saw this on another board. 
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9lp0iwv8qzy


 
w o w !!!

----------


## hcjilson

> I saw this on another board.  
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9lp0IWv8QZY


Incredible!

----------


## DragonLensmanWV

Freakin' WOW!!!

----------


## Diane

I hope that Susan Boyle goes far.  She is incredible. 

Diane

----------


## Robert Martellaro

She's obviously spent 40+ years honing her skills, something that must be unheard of on this show. What impressed me the most was that she sang with emotion- you just can't teach that. And what's with these folks saying that this was the biggest surprise ever? You mean an artist has to have good looks to be talented? Well, **** that! Maybe that's why there's so little good new music these days- there's just no market for it.

----------


## optigrrl

wow 
wow 
wow!!!!

----------


## Lee Prewitt

OMG!

What a delight!

----------


## Johns

Very Cool!:cheers:


:drop:

----------


## Jubilee

_Absolutely Beautiful!_

----------


## Now I See

That was a joy to hear!  She's got a super voice and there was so much passion in the way she sang...Thanks for sharing that, OBX! :)

----------


## Happylady

> And what's with these folks saying that this was the biggest surprise ever? You mean an artist has to have good looks to be talented?


Really, what does a singing voice have to do with looks? Paul Potts won and he isn't good looking. 

However, I do think she just needs a makeover. She has a lot of fat under her chin but otherwise isn't bad looking. Nothing that eyebrow shaping (that would make a HUGE difference) hairstyling, good makeup, and better clothes wouldn't solve.

----------


## Dave Nelson

Try Googling Rita McNeil... similar story.
Rita McNeil fled a physically abusive marrige, where she was beaten regularly and called names by her husband for being very overweight, having a small lip deformity, and being, well, not the best looking person...
then became one of Canada's most beloved celebrities and acclaimed singers. One of the highest paid too. Bet hubby wishes he could have her back...

----------


## Johns

> She has a lot of fat under her chin but *otherwise* *isn't bad looking.* Nothing that eyebrow shaping (that would make a HUGE difference) hairstyling, good makeup, and better clothes wouldn't *solve.*


Oh yeah, I agree! (not)

With a basic makeover, she could look a little closer to what society judges to be "good looking".

And it's _who's_ job to decide what is "bad" and what it "good"?  And what physical "problems" need to be "solved"?

God help us.. (He did make us in His image.)

----------


## Lulubelle

Glad I only sing in my car !! She is fantastic. Just goes to show that you should NEVER give up on your dream. It might take awhile, but it will happen if you believe.

----------


## Happylady

> Oh yeah, I agree! (not)
> 
> With a basic makeover, she could look a little closer to what society judges to be "good looking".
> 
> And it's _who's_ job to decide what is "bad" and what it "good"? And what physical "problems" need to be "solved"?


I look at her and think she would look better without those thick eyebrows, gray hair, and dull clothes. She is free to wear what she likes and look like she wants, but her appearance is probably a main reason she has not been able to have a good singing career before this. It's too bad, but people are judged on how they look.

This is just my opinion, you don't have to agree.

----------


## LilKim

I don't know if she would've made such an impact if she'd been gussied up.  Who knows?  Maybe she'll be offered more gigs to perform now and some salon will offer her a free makeover, and a designer might offer a new wardrobe?  I thought she was sweet, coming out dressed in her Sunday best, to belt out that song and blow the crowd away.  Did you see Simon's jaw drop, then turn into a huge grin?  Amazing.  You go girl!

----------


## Happylady

> I don't know if she would've made such an impact if she'd been gussied up.


Very true. :)

----------


## Diane

will have heard of this woman and the incredible gift that God gave her.  I've seen her on TV, over the internet in almost a dozen places.  If she doesn't get a recording contract, I'll be surprised.  I would like to be one of the first to purchase a CD from her.  She gave me chills. :cry: ;)

Oh, and with the emotion she showed in her song, she has so much passion and she deserves a kiss...

Diane

----------


## Steve Machol

Other than her obviously overwhelming talent, what struck me the most was the utter disdain and lack of regard almost everyone had towards her just because of her looks. Frankly it made me angry.

Hopefully those people will learn a lesson from this - one taught by that remarkable woman.

----------


## Johns

> Other than her obviously overwhelming talent, what struck me the most was the utter disdain and lack of regard almost everyone had towards her just because of her looks. Frankly it made me angry.


I couldn't agree more.  They were arrogant, smug, and condescending to her, and I would have hated to see in what manner  they would have booted her off the show had she not been able to sing as she did.

----------


## Diane

> Other than her obviously overwhelming talent, what struck me the most was the utter disdain and lack of regard almost everyone had towards her just because of her looks. Frankly it made me angry.
> 
> Hopefully those people will learn a lesson from this - one taught by that remarkable woman.


I noticed the same thing.  When will people truly judge others based on what is truly important rather than the surface.  Interestingly enough, those very people who reacted negatively toward her at first will all lose what they consider important at some point in their lives (youth, looks) and what will they have left? :Confused: 

Diane

----------


## Happylady

> Other than her obviously overwhelming talent, what struck me the most was the utter disdain and lack of regard almost everyone had towards her just because of her looks. Frankly it made me angry.
> 
> Hopefully those people will learn a lesson from this - one taught by that remarkable woman.


Yes, I don't understand why they would think that looks have anything to do with singing. I was reading her story and people have made fun of her because of her looks and she has never dated or even been kissed. People are judged on looks and too often wonderful people are overlooked if they aren't attractive.

----------


## Johns

> People are judged on looks and too often wonderful people are overlooked if they aren't attractive.


Huh?




> "I look at her and think she would look better without those thick eyebrows, gray hair, and dull clothes."

----------


## fjpod

Fantastic talent.  So rarely seen.  

Look at Pavarotti.  Fat, bald, and hair coming out of everywhere else.  And he's a sensation.  

I wonder though...those two stage hands knew what was coming.  I think the "dumpy" act was embellished.  I'm such a cynic...but what a truly beautiful performance.

----------


## Happylady

John, I believe both those things. I do think many wonderful people are overlooked based on their looks. And I do think she would look better with a makeover.

----------


## Johns

> And I do think she would look better with a makeover.


Yeah...so would I!:D:cheers::D

----------


## DestinieNicole

> She's obviously spent 40+ years honing her skills, something that must be unheard of on this show. What impressed me the most was that she sang with emotion- you just can't teach that. And what's with these folks saying that this was the biggest surprise ever? You mean an artist has to have good looks to be talented? Well, **** that! Maybe that's why there's so little good new music these days- there's just no market for it.


I hate that people are so shallow!!!!!!!!  Just because you aren't a super model doesn't mean you can't possibly be talented.  I have to agree with you that is why music is terrible lately.

----------


## bob_f_aboc

> Yeah...so would I!:D:cheers::D


I can vouch for that!!!:cheers::p:cheers:

----------


## Robert Martellaro

Interviewed on Larry King...

*Larry*: Will you change the way you look: your hair, your style?
*Susan*: Why should I? Why should I change? It would take away my identity.
*Piers*: Quite right."

_"Being like everybody,_
_is the same as being nobody"_ 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HaVo2xifmSw

From her 1999 CD.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zaFtjZItK5M

----------


## drk

I wish I could get Britain's IT1 or whatever station it's on, over there.

It looks better than American Idol, and there's no kooky Paula Abdul.

Does anyone know when the next show is?  I'm thinking tonight...

----------


## GAgal

IMHO, I hope that this creates a turn in the tide in which no-talent but so called beautiful people (Brittney anyone?) can sell multi-platinum albums while those who are not so good looking but exceptionally talented are barely making it in the downtown bar. Personally, I am _listening_ to the person sing or play an instrument. I could give a flying flip what they look like.  Before MTV, ugly performers were okay. Today, it is exceptionally harder for the the unattractive to make it. And it's a shame, because if this was the case in the past decades the world would probably be without the music of Janis Joplin, Lemmy, the Ramones, etc....

----------

